# Getting rid of baby flab



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright ladies!

A female friend of mine asked me for some advice and I really dont know what the answer is as its completely different to my own training and goals.

She's had 2 kids (7 and 3) and has been left with that baby flab and stretch marks. She isnt fat at all in general, pretty much in proportion size 10-12.

What advice should I give her to lose that belly flab and help reduce the stretch marks/loose skin?

I'm aware she will probably never get rid of the marks 100%...

PEDS etc completely out the question.

She's tried cardio which has worked well overall but not on that area.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Diet and excersize...

and if she ever decides to have more children..don't let her body go to [email protected] in the first place

(yes, i have had two, before you jump on my back, i had full ab's throughout my pregnancies, being pregnant isn't a reason to be a lazy greedy fooker!)


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Bio oil will help with stretch marks!

Flat laid pelvic tilts should Easley help if she's only a 10-12


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Ser said:


> Diet and excersize...


Anything more specific?



completeconcentration said:


> Bio oil will help with stretch marks!
> 
> Flat laid pelvic tilts should Easley help if she's only a 10-12


Thanks


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

nothing specific, losing the excess weight will eventually tighten the loose skin. Unfortunately, you can't spot reduce, so its dieting to lose it from all over. My advice would be no crash dieting, the loose skin will just become more of a problem if lots of weight is lost in a short period of time. My mate had twins and her bump was HUGE but she didn't get 'fat' just had a massive bump, she never competed until after she had thebairns, yet slow and steady dieting and cardio brought her in and you would never have been able to tell that she had ever been pregnant, although if you asked her, she would still say she had loose skin on tummy, even though no one else seemed to see it. There is no quick fix. Training her ab's will help with supporting the area, but the 'blub' won't be affected by doing so as its just fat and loose skin.

As for the stretchmarks, unfortunately, only time will lessen the severity of their look. Bio-oil can help, but its a bit hit and miss, some folk swear by it, some say its over priced [email protected]


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ser said:


> Diet and excersize...
> 
> and if she ever decides to have more children..don't let her body go to [email protected] in the first place
> 
> (yes, i have had two, before you jump on my back, i had full ab's throughout my pregnancies, being pregnant isn't a reason to be a lazy greedy fooker!)


YOU WOULD NEVER THINK YOU HAD ANY KIDS WIFEY...

Cab we try and make another one please????? :blush:


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Ser - I'll pass this on.

Think she was worried about how to tighten the skin up, but if you say it does so with the weight loss, then all good to go I guess.

I think she is on a diet plan at the moment (think I heard atkins but I could be wrong)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

what @Ser said!

no quick fix, just good balanced diet, plenty of water and regular exercise (weights and cardio if poss). it's the only thing that will work over time. i've been at it 7 months... my skin is tightening, but still has a looooong way to go.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

cant she run ephidrene ?


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

@RXQueenie Looks pretty flawless from here :wub:

No idea what ephidrene is


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

hongman said:


> @RXQueenie Looks pretty flawless from here :wub:
> 
> No idea what ephidrene is


It's a far burner/energy boost ect!! It does have side effects so will need to be researched to make sure she's positive she wants to go down that road!


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> It's a far burner/energy boost ect!! It does have side effects so will need to be researched to make sure she's positive she wants to go down that road!


I'll have a look into it thank you!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

hongman said:


> I'll have a look into it thank you!


You're welcome


----------

